# How about this for a bathroom room?



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

This is a picture of a bathroom on the 6th floor of a Huston hi-rise block.

The floor is only painted - remember - painted


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A bottle of wine and Id never get out of the bath :lol: :lol:

but its fantastic-- on someone else's bathroom floor  
Aldra


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is another room this time a public toilet all one way glass

It's made entirely of one-way glass! 
No one can see you from the outside, but when you are inside it's like sitting in a clear 
glass box! 

Now would you... COULD YOU....??? 
-------------------------------------


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

got this a couple of years ago along with one that shows a smokers lounge and the ceiling in this case is painted to look as though your looking up out of a grave sorry not techno enough to add link
hang on this might just work
http://cosmologicalcabbage.blogspot.com/2011/04/ceiling-mural-in-smokers-lounge.html


----------

